# Secondary Clutch Shims, this may help some of you out.



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Pulled my secondary off today to remove some shims to tighten the belt. The only shims that were in the secondary from the factory were ~.010 and ~.050 for a total of .060" of shims. Trying to get the lash right on the belt, i removed the .050 shim and it was too tight, and then removed the .010 shim and it was too lose still.

My dad and i run an automotive shop and i knew i had some shims that had to be close lying around. Sure enough i found some 12 bolt GM pinion shims that were perfect. They were anywhere from .005" to .015" and i could play with different combinations to fine tune. Ended up combining 3 of the shims for a total of .036" which was perfect for my belt. 

The I.D. on the pinion shims i used is a tad bigger, but IMO not enough to harm anything. The I.D. on the factory shims is ~1.580" and the pinion shims ID is 1.635" or so. So far so good though.

Just figured i would share with ya'll. These should be a lot easier to get a hold of than getting them from the Kawi dealer. My dealer doesnt even stock them and it would be 3 days to get them. Should be able to pick up these pinion shims at your local automotive store.

CORRECTED THIS POST. It was NOT a ford 9" or 8.8" shim that worked, it was the GM 12 bolt. Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That's great info 08BF650. I have even gone as far as mill-down one of mine just to make the deflection right. I was worried that when I replaced the current belt that I was going to have a problem with the shims, but with this info, no sweat...Thanks! And Ill just bet they won't cost anything like the Kawie shims.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

No problem. The shims sure did do it for me though, just took it for a test drive and much better with a tighter belt. Just figured i'd share and it would help some of you out. If ya'll have any questions about the shims let me know.


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

you sure its from a 9"....those are some pretty big shims......ida thunk something more like a ford 8.8 or a chrysler 9.25 pinion shim....dunno just curious!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll do some research to double check.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good info


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

lets say you get a new belt, you have to RE-shim it to that new "un-strecthed" belt right?
reason i ask is my belt def. needs some TLC.
and nobody sells a "kit" or a pack of shims besides the dealers?


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Searching now guys. Sorry that i automatically assumed it was the 9" but it's looking more like the 8.8. We had a box full of pinion/carrier shims but in that box was 9", 8.8", 10 bolt, and 12 bolt shims. 

I'll get back to you guys a little later tonight after i figure everything out.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Alright guys looks like it indeed is the 8.8 shims that i used. You can get them online for pretty cheap. It's anywhere from 10-15 dollars for 5 shims of varying thicknesses from what i've seen. 

Here's a link to some on summit racing. http://www.summitracing.com/parts/RAT-1100/Application/?query=Axle+Model|Ford+8.8+in.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

if that really worked, thats a heck of alot cheaper than buying shims right from kawi!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Like i said so far so good. I'll be doing it tomorrow on my 08 SRA also to loosen the 3gx belt.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

this is good info.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I also saw under the link i posted above that the GM 12 bolt (8.875") uses the same shims. The 8.8 and 12 bolt rear ends are very common so this should make it fairly easy to find the pinion shims.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Um the OE shims are like $4 ea. I ordered the 3 that it did not come with and called it good. How much are your dealers charging? But if your in a pinch and need somthing now its good to know.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

my kawi dealer is slow as heck ordering so I'm sure if i need some fast i could get these shims alot faster


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

this info is helpful. thanks


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

No problem guys. Hopefully this will help get ya'll out of a bind if you need shims quick. Used these shims today on my 08 650 SRA and it's doing great.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

This is good info I need some shim.s and Kawasaki dealer just have what I've already got in the clutch.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Good job, great info to know. I love having a option.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

quick660 and i actually figured out what shims work. I had so many lose shims from unknown rearends, i didn't know what it had come from. Come to find out GM 12 bolt shims work. Disregard anything i said about the ford 8.8 or 9".


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

derk said:


> quick660 and i actually figured out what shims work. I had so many lose shims from unknown rearends, i didn't know what it had come from. Come to find out GM 12 bolt shims work. Disregard anything i said about the ford 8.8 or 9".


Please correct the first post. It still says you used 8.8 shims.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

fixed


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

I just bought my Brute ('09 750i) and it has a red secondary and almond primary spring. The previous owner removed a shim because the belt was slipping. It doesn't slip now but when it's in gear at a dead stop or idle it squeals but once you get the rpms up the squealing goes away. Can this be fixed w/ some additional shimming? If so, what should I try first?


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

Put it in neutral when you are idling, a slight squeal is good on these bikes. Not a scream but just a slight whine


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Agreed--^ as long as the bike doesn't start "creeping" forward when you put it in gear, your belt tension is just right... It should stretch out a little over time


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Perfect cuz that's right where I'm at! Thanks so much guys!


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

The belt on my brute was squealing and creeping and hard to get into gears I changed the belt and it seemed to be fixed for about 5 mins now its slowly starting to do the same thing and the new belt is starting to shred any clues I just got it like this no idea why


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

deflection is too tight. need to add a shim(s).


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks bud starting to figure it out now just gotta figure out how to take the secondary clutch apart and see how much it needs shiming I'm a newb to this didn't really no what everyone was talking about when they said shim it lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18

there you go. complete with pictures.


----------

